# What's the best field for me?



## HeatherMarie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have always had a growing interest in pregnancy and birth. I am unsure if that is what I want to go into, though. How did you decide on what field you wanted to go into?


----------



## spesterfield (Oct 28, 2010)

I would suggest the more you get into medical school, you look into shadowing a OB/Gyn or possibly volunteering a local hospital for the Maternity floor as that would give you an idea. For me, I thought I wanted to go into Psychiatry but the more I look into other specialties, the more undecided I am. I am going to volunteer in different areas of the hospital and see which one speaks to me more. I don't think you really know 100% for sure until you're in med school though because I thought I was SOOO set on Psychology. While it makes for a great undergraduate program (I find it extremely interesting), I find surgery way more interesting for some reason.


----------



## oliver (Apr 22, 2011)

Go with your interesting subjects.........


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Salam
i wanted to ask if i can do F.Sc-Pre Medical, again from very beginning After completing F.Sc pre-engineering? I just wanted to do that a chance if i can qualify for any govt. medical college?
I just wanted to ask if its possible or not? Doing F.Sc again in Medical after engineering? Is there any problem from BISE Lahore side? Or they don't care for that.
waiting for your replies. THanks!! #roll


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> Salam
> i wanted to ask if i can do F.Sc-Pre Medical, again from very beginning After completing F.Sc pre-engineering? I just wanted to do that a chance if i can qualify for any govt. medical college?
> I just wanted to ask if its possible or not? Doing F.Sc again in Medical after engineering? Is there any problem from BISE Lahore side? Or they don't care for that.
> waiting for your replies. THanks!! #roll


nope !! you just have to give papers of biology of both 1st and 2nd year and then MCAT !!!#yes 

and i have seen engineering students attending their classes in universities and also preparing for biology and MCAT ! #yes 
:happy:


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> nope !! you just have to give papers of biology of both 1st and 2nd year and then MCAT !!!#yes
> 
> and i have seen engineering students attending their classes in universities and also preparing for biology and MCAT ! #yes
> :happy:



Okay..Thanks for replying :happy:
and is there any possibility of improving the 1st year F.Sc with 2nd year?
And if I reappear in 1st year for improving my marks with 2nd year F.Sc, will the university admission be affected by reappearing/improving marks? Or the university people don''t care for this. How much my admission will be affected if i appear in 1st year along with 2nd year to improve my marks?#sad


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> Okay..Thanks for replying :happy:
> and is there any possibility of improving the 1st year F.Sc with 2nd year?
> And if I reappear in 1st year for improving my marks with 2nd year F.Sc, will the university admission be affected by reappearing/improving marks? Or the university people don''t care for this. How much my admission will be affected if i appear in 1st year along with 2nd year to improve my marks?#sad


if you improve your FSc either 1st year or both 1sh and 2nd year,and if you obtain marks more than your 1st time then well and good but if you got lesser marks then don't worry your last time marks will remain the same !!!#yes


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> if you improve your FSc either 1st year or both 1sh and 2nd year,and if you obtain marks more than your 1st time then well and good but if you got lesser marks then don't worry your last time marks will remain the same !!!#yes




Thanks alot!! #happy#laugh


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> if you improve your FSc either 1st year or both 1sh and 2nd year,and if you obtain marks more than your 1st time then well and good but if you got lesser marks then don't worry your last time marks will remain the same !!!#yes




One more thing. To improve my marks in 1st year, i should contact my college or the Board office? And maximum how many subject exam can be given again to improve marks?#confused#roll


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> One more thing. To improve my marks in 1st year, i should contact my college or the Board office? And maximum how many subject exam can be given again to improve marks?#confused#roll


Board office....and you can improve whole 1st year even whole FSc...#yes 
if you are improving only 1 subject lets suppose biology...then you have to give paper of biology of both 1st and 2nd year...#roll


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> Board office....and you can improve whole 1st year even whole FSc...#yes
> if you are improving only 1 subject lets suppose biology...then you have to give paper of biology of both 1st and 2nd year...#roll




THNx alot!!!!!!#laugh#happy#roll
You sort out my problem!!!!!thnks! for replying !!!!!!!!


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> THNx alot!!!!!!#laugh#happy#roll
> You sort out my problem!!!!!thnks! for replying !!!!!!!!


Best of luck....#yes 
:happy:


----------



## Farhan999 (Jun 12, 2011)

punjabian said:


> Board office....and you can improve whole 1st year even whole FSc...#yes
> if you are improving only 1 subject lets suppose biology...then you have to give paper of biology of both 1st and 2nd year...#roll


Repeating whole fsc after 2nd yr... Is the same is true for Multan board..
Actullay i have done my fsc from bise Multan but want to repeat whole of it so i really need some help please.. #confused


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Farhan999 said:


> Repeating whole fsc after 2nd yr... Is the same is true for Multan board..
> Actullay i have done my fsc from bise Multan but want to repeat whole of it so i really need some help please.. #confused



Do you want to repeat it whole 2 years ? have you asked about that from your Board?#baffled


----------



## Farhan999 (Jun 12, 2011)

ya i want to repeat it whole 2 years 
I live in sahiwal and i tried calling board but noone responsed to phone
I also tried to get info from govt colleges but every single person i asked gave me different information...really confused here#confused


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Farhan999 said:


> ya i want to repeat it whole 2 years
> I live in sahiwal and i tried calling board but noone responsed to phone
> I also tried to get info from govt colleges but every single person i asked gave me different information...really confused here#confused


yep....you can repeat both....#yes actually i am sure about lahore board but i think this will be applicable to all boards...#confused


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> yep....you can repeat both....#yes actually i am sure about lahore board but i think this will be applicable to all boards...#confused


#roll
One thing I want to ask is that, Do they mention on the result card that this candidate has 'improved' some subjects or whole 1st year with the 2nd year?
Or there is no anything like this? Do we get different result card at the end of F.Sc if we improve 1st year with 2nd year? #happy


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> #roll
> One thing I want to ask is that, Do they mention on the result card that this candidate has 'improved' some subjects or whole 1st year with the 2nd year?
> Or there is no anything like this? Do we get different result card at the end of F.Sc if we improve 1st year with 2nd year? #happy


yep you will get different result card#yes ......i don't know they will mention this or not...#confused 
i have no information about this...sorry#sorry


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Improvement is not the bad thing...hahaha....improvement mean you know you have ability to give your best...so don't feel shy....#happy


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> Improvement is not the bad thing...hahaha....improvement mean you know you have ability to give your best...so don't feel shy....#happy



Lolz#baffled i am not shy but worried that if i improve my first year F.Sc, would i be able to get admission in engg. on regular basis? Or not? Or won't be able to get admission in govt. universities or colleges for B.Sc?.......


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> Lolz#baffled i am not shy but worried that if i improve my first year F.Sc, would i be able to get admission in engg. on regular basis? Or not? Or won't be able to get admission in govt. universities or colleges for B.Sc?.......


what.......i have told you that you can get admission in every institute........and i am also repeating....hahahaha.....yeah me too repeating...but just MCAT!#yes


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

punjabian said:


> what.......i have told you that you can get admission in every institute........and i am also repeating....hahahaha.....yeah me too repeating...but just MCAT!#yes



Ohh thats good!!! #rofl but what do you mean by just MCAT? not F.Sc? #yes
Have you completed your F.Sc?
Ok that would be good. Because i know i can improve 5% to 15% of my first year marks #confused


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

0sama said:


> Ohh thats good!!! #rofl but what do you mean by just MCAT? not F.Sc? #yes
> Have you completed your F.Sc?
> Ok that would be good. Because i know i can improve 5% to 15% of my first year marks #confused


yep......i am done with my F.Sc...last year......and repeating just MCAT....#yes 

you are done with your F.Sc????#confused


----------



## 0sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Good!#happy
I am doing F.Sc Pre-engg. #roll
Have given the papers of first year.
Before that i have done CAT and given 5 papers of ACCA (i will complete it within next 4 to 5 years). I have passed matric in 2008. I want to get admission in some govt. engg. uni. Do you know anyone who has improved his first year Fsc marks and got admission in some govt. engg./med. university in Pakistan?!#baffled


----------



## John Stella (Aug 4, 2011)

Never really planned anything TBH (not a good thing to do), just went with the flow.


----------



## Pink Rose (Aug 3, 2011)

aslam o aliekum! if i will not qualify for mcat what will be the best field for me B.S.C or B.S in any subject and from where it will be better?
plz tell me i am waiting for reply


----------

